# New Fires -- announced Sept 2014



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just when I thought I was out of the Fire business, here's comes the announcement of the new line-up, and the 6" is really interesting me. I like the price, the size, and the fact that it comes in different colors. (Yes, I'm that shallow... ) Plus I like that I'd regain access to all the apps I accumulated when I had the original Fire and then the HD.

For some reason, the image link isn't working right now.



Fire HD 6, 6" HD Display, Wi-Fi, 8 GB - Includes Special Offers, Black

_added an image link, though Link-maker still can't find an image. --Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The HD7 and HDX8.9 are new, too:



Fire HD 7, 7" HD Display, Wi-Fi, 8 GB - Includes Special Offers, Black

(Replaces 2013 Kindle HD7)

 Fire HDX 8.9, 8.9" HDX Display, Wi-Fi, 16 GB - Includes Special Offers

(Replaces 2013 Kindle HDX8.9)

Supposed to be thinner and lighter....

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay, new Fires and I don't see enough upgrades that I "have" to get one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the idea of the kids one -- 'cept I have no kids that need that sort of thing. And I like that some come in colors. Still, I don't see any reason to upgrade from the ones I have.  Will likely skip this round.  Thing is: I only use the tablets I have for 'play' so to spend that money (and possibly for the new Kindle Voyage) is a decision not lightly to be made.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I like that the new HDX 8.9 will have the Firefly technology. But I'm still very happy with my HDX 7 and see no need to upgrade right now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleB675 said:


> I like that the new HDX 8.9 will have the Firefly technology. But I'm still very happy with my HDX 7 and see no need to upgrade right now.


Yeah, I'd guessed they'd do that -- and it's a good feature. But, like you, I can't see it as a reason to upgrade. 

Didn't notice: do they have the dynamic perspective on these -- so when you look at the screen it's like looking at Time Lord Art.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

One thing I did notice in that pic (thanks for adding one to my post, Betsy!) is that in landscape mode the screen is showing only apps, no Carousel. The last Fire I had was the HD and there wasn't a view like that - is that something new?  The Amazon guy on the Engadget video doing the demo of the new OS called it an "app grid". I never hated the Carousel but on the 6" screen it'd be nice to be able to turn it off.  

And I did preorder the HD 6. In Magenta. I'll cogitate on it for the next 3 weeks, I'm a bit torn about the color, but I've got enough points from my Amazon Visa card to cover at least half of it. Already have a Vera Bradley eReader cover that'll fit it if I decide I want to use a cover. I like the small size of it - its dimensions are close to the PW2.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think the 6 inch would make a good music or audiobook device. Not that I need one right now, but I like that the non HDX are so inexpensive now.
Its like a bigger ipod   

I am trying to imagine what a 6 inch screen looks like on a tablet. I think it would be more narrow then the e-ink kindles right? Because of the aspect  for movies. They have now made it possible for families to buy each kid their own fires basically. The old 7 inch 139 was already on the low end, but 99 dollars, just under 100. I read somewhere that that is like a impulse buy price point for some in electronics.

They are really cute. 

The new 8.9 HDX though, holy specs.  .


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I've ordered the HD 6" 16gb with offers. in blue! I want to see how I like the size for reading.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I think the 6 inch would make a good music or audiobook device. Not that I need one right now, but I like that the non HDX are so inexpensive now.
> Its like a bigger ipod
> 
> I am trying to imagine what a 6 inch screen looks like on a tablet. I think it would be more narrow then the e-ink kindles right? Because of the aspect for movies. They have now made it possible for families to buy each kid their own fires basically. The old 7 inch 139 was already on the low end, but 99 dollars, just under 100. I read somewhere that that is like a impulse buy price point for some in electronics.
> ...


Yeah, when I told DH I'd preordered the HD 6, he said "What does it do your iPhone doesn't?" then "Why not upgrade your iPhone to the 6+?" Well, (1) It accesses those (admittedly few) Android apps that I can't get for the iThings, as well all those Android apps sitting in my Amazon library, and (2) I don't want to hold something the size of a PopTart up to my ear to use as a phone. They're great as little tablets, but as phones, for me, not so much.

And the price point is great. And of course he said "It's fine, you know I was kidding".

Looking at the pics it just looks like a slightly smaller Fire HD. The overall footprint isn't much different from my PW2, but yeah, the actual 6" screen will be a slightly different shape from the PW2's 6" screen, a bit wider in landscape mode. At least I think it will, that's how it looks to me in pics.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh and I cancelled my order this morning and then re-ordered, couldn't remember if I'd gone through kboards the first time and wanted to be sure I did that.  My weensy little contribution - and a reminder for other folks to do the same!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

6"? Hrm. I like the size of my 7HD, it is a great compromise between a laptop and cell phone. I would have to see a 6" in person before I went with one. Seems like an odd choice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> One thing I did notice in that pic (thanks for adding one to my post, Betsy!) is that in landscape mode the screen is showing only apps, no Carousel. The last Fire I had was the HD and there wasn't a view like that - is that something new? The Amazon guy on the Engadget video doing the demo of the new OS called it an "app grid". I never hated the Carousel but on the 6" screen it'd be nice to be able to turn it off.


A lot of people don't like the carousel, though I've never had a problem with it . . . . . choice to have it off isn't a bad thing.

Even with the current fires you can swipe up and all you see is your 'home page' of apps in a grid layout. Or go to apps and you see 'em in a grid.

I'm not seeing anything in the new models yet that make me want to jump.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The 6" one appeals to me as a carry-to-work fire, but I'm going to hold off for a while.  I take my HDX 8.9" with me to work but usually do not use it.  I also have a 7" HD from two years ago and wonder how much of an upgrade this 6" one is or isn't from that one.  Definitely lighter.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I did preorder the 6" Fire.  I have the 8.9" HDX, which I love, but I've been using it while riding the recumbent bike and it's just a bit heavy and rather awkward.  I'm thinking the smaller one might be easier to manage, we'll see!


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm intrigued by the idea of the 6" Fire as well, although I can't quite justify one for myself right now.  I would like a spiffy blue one though!  I am seriously contemplating ordering them for my niece and nephew to replace the old Fires I got them a couple of years ago.

On a side note, I LOVE Amazon's customer service.  I just chatted with them about the battery in my HDX draining so fast, and I will have a replacement here by Monday.  They rock!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

For some reason I also like the 6". I have the original 7" Fire and the 8.9HD.  The OF is pretty outdated (well I guess the HD is, too) and just too big to fit in my purse.  The 6" would fit nicely and have all the latest features, and hey $99 seems like a really good price for an android tablet.  I'm tempted.

But here's my question.  My 8.9HD has an HDMI port and I use it to plug it into my TV and watch streaming video.  Apparently that was dropped the newer HDX models last year and again seems to be missing in all the new models this year.  So does that mean the only way to hook it up to your TV is if you have a WiFi/network enabled TV?? ??  Mine isn't, and I'm certainly not buying a new TV.  Those who have the newer models and use them to watch streaming video on your TV, how exactly do you do it?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I realize this is petty, but I just noticed last night that the colors on the 6" Fire HD only wrap slightly to the front and the rest of the bezel is black.  Why even have the colors if it doesn't include the bezel?  If you put a cover on it, the color on the HD hardly shows.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The HD6 page mentions a "SlimPort enabled micro USB port that lets you view images and HD video from your tablet on any compatible TV or monitor."  That's kind of clear as mud without having it in hand.  But it does indicate that you can connect the HD6 to the TV as long as the TV has the required port.

I did notice that it does come with both USB cable AND power adapter.  Nice - although there's no shortage of Kindle USBs in this house.  Or adapters, for that matter.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I realize this is petty, but I just noticed last night that the colors on the 6" Fire HD only wrap slightly to the front and the rest of the bezel is black. Why even have the colors if it doesn't include the bezel? If you put a cover on it, the color on the HD hardly shows.


I suspect a lot of folks won't put a cover on it. I probably won't - I have one that'll work, and may use it for "transport" in my purse, but I figured out with my original Fire that I really prefer it coverless - same with my PW2. Lots of folks will use some type of sleeve rather than a cover. Most of the tablets I've seen that have color like these are that way, the color's just around the edge of the bezel. Otherwise it looks a bit like a Nabi tablet, or the new Kindle HD for kids.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Meemo said:


> The HD6 page mentions a "SlimPort enabled micro USB port that lets you view images and HD video from your tablet on any compatible TV or monitor."


That was a new one on me, but I found out it is a relatively new system for connecting gadgets to larger displays, like TVs. It sends video out the micro-USB port and requires an adapter cable to covert it to either HDMI for TVs or VGA for computer monitors. I found a description here:

http://blog.clove.co.uk/2012/11/02/what-is-slimport/

Wally


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I realize this is petty, but I just noticed last night that the colors on the 6" Fire HD only wrap slightly to the front and the rest of the bezel is black. Why even have the colors if it doesn't include the bezel? If you put a cover on it, the color on the HD hardly shows.


I don't think it's petty--it's a valid question.  I think one reason is that black helps present the images on the screen without interference or influence. I also suspect that perhaps Amazon found it wasn't selling that many covers for the smaller Fire tablets. I use mine with a sleeve, though I have a cover for my 8.9. If I get a six, I probably won't cover it, either. I tend to want to pull it out of my purse and just use it, not have to flip a cover open. Lime green! If I get one, I probably will spend the extra $20 to get the 16GB model.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I realize this is petty, but I just noticed last night that the colors on the 6" Fire HD only wrap slightly to the front and the rest of the bezel is black. Why even have the colors if it doesn't include the bezel? If you put a cover on it, the color on the HD hardly shows.


There isn't really a bezel at all . . . the front of the Fire is all screen. FWIW, I use my HDX without a cover -- just a slip case for protection if I take it somewhere.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Kindleing said:


> That was a new one on me, but I found out it is a relatively new system for connecting gadgets to larger displays, like TVs. It sends video out the micro-USB port and requires an adapter cable to covert it to either HDMI for TVs or VGA for computer monitors. I found a description here:
> 
> http://blog.clove.co.uk/2012/11/02/what-is-slimport/
> 
> Wally


Thanks!  I hadn't heard of that before, so from the specs I thought it had just a regular USB port. And I see that the HDMI adapters have another USB port to allowing charging at the same time, which was my next concern.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There isn't really a bezel at all . . . the front of the Fire is all screen. FWIW, I use my HDX without a cover -- just a slip case for protection if I take it somewhere.


It doesn't look like all screen to me. There is a black frame, similar to previous fires. I can't post a picture, but I just looked at it on the site again:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KC6I06S/ref=br_imp_ara-1/181-8491740-5323819?_encoding=UTF8&nav_sdd=aps&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=gateway-center-column&pf_rd_r=00N768Y23ZPYDD9SC8GQ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1924735102&pf_rd_i=507846

The white ipad is an example of how I thought it would be in colors.

If I buy one, it would probably be magenta.


----------

